# Is it just me or do Gurkhas suck



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

Is it just me or does Gurhka cigars never live up to the hype. I mean for the amount of money that your must pay per cigar, and with all of the advertising hype that goes into the "Rolls Royce" of cigars, I have never smoked one that deserved this prestigious title. Granted, since im not made of millions, I have not tried the His Majesty's Reserve or their other $500+ per cigar line, I can not comment on those SUPER HIGH END cigars.

I tried the Beast awhile back, along with many others lines of Gurkha. The other day I reluctantly bought the Titan, and the wrapper ran more then an escaped convict. I was constantly repairing the burn. This isn't a fluke either, this burning problem has happened to me from most Gurkhas that i've smoked. The flavor was nothing spectacular, in fact just plain forgettable. The reason why I write this is, it's the first time that i've smoked a cigar, and couldn't wait for it to be done.

Anyone else disappointed by the "Rolls Royce" of cigars?


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

carterwsu said:


> Is it just me or does Gurhka cigars never live up to the hype. I mean for the amount of money that your must pay per cigar, and with all of the advertising hype that goes into the "Rolls Royce" of cigars, I have never smoked one that deserved this prestigious title. Granted, since im not made of millions, I have not tried the His Majesty's Reserve or their other $500+ per cigar line, I can not comment on those SUPER HIGH END cigars.
> 
> I tried the Beast awhile back, along with many others lines of Gurkha. The other day I reluctantly bought the Titan, and the wrapper ran more then an escaped convict. I was constantly repairing the burn. This isn't a fluke either, this burning problem has happened to me from most Gurkhas that i've smoked. The flavor was nothing spectacular, in fact just plain forgettable. The reason why I write this is, it's the first time that i've smoked a cigar, and couldn't wait for it to be done.
> 
> Anyone else disappointed by the "Rolls Royce" of cigars?


It's not you.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

It's not just you....I think they suck too.

But tens of thousands disagree with us, 'cause they sell a chitload of cigars.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the Jungle! Be sure to read your PMs and introduce yourself in the New Gorilla Forum http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=23

I don't think that Gurkhas suck but all of their advertising, hype, and packaging turns me off to their products. Their cigars are quite decent for the most part but I hate how they have 100000 different lines.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

I beg to differ.


----------



## dphouse (Apr 13, 2008)

ditto, they suck.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

pbrennan10 said:


> I beg to differ.


I beg you to tell us why when you post that "(you) beg to differ".


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

Solid first post :ss


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> It's not just you....I think they suck too.
> 
> But tens of thousands disagree with us, 'cause they sell a chitload of cigars.


That is a valid point. They do sell way, way more then much better cigars out there.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

I've had good Gurkhas and bad Gurkhas. I wouldn't classify it as a 'luxury' cigar. There MSRP is outragous and I think it is a marketing ploy. It possibly could be genius marketing strategy trying to convince the customer that they are getting a deal all the time with their 'MSRP' prices. 

Sometimes I laugh when reading a catalog with some of the 'suggested retail' prices of their cigars. 12 perfectos for $370 retail, on sale for $40. Sounds great, a STEAL, but I've bought those 12 perfectos 6x60 black dragon ( shit, I forgot the name of the things, who knows w/ the amount of names Gurkha uses, more marketing ) and they weren't great. Never would pay over 10 a piece, $20 a piece, ah!


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

carterwsu said:


> I mean for the amount of money that your must pay per cigar


Welcome to the board. Apparently you haven't been introduced to the Devil Site yet. Gurkhas aren't bad for a $3 cigar and you can fill up your humidor with Gurkhas for $3 a stick at the Devil Site.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

mjr955201 said:


> I've had good Gurkhas and bad Gurkhas. I wouldn't classify it as a 'luxury' cigar. There MSRP is outragous and I think it is a marketing ploy. Sometimes I laugh when reading a catalog with some of the 'suggested retail' prices of their cigars.


:tpd:

I've had some Gurkhas, though, that are excellent smokes. It's hit or miss with me, but there are very few brands that aren't "Hit or Miss" to me.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

I've only tried a couple of them, but have liked all of the ones I have tried... I do tend to think they are over priced, there are a lot of others sticks I would rather spend my $$ on...


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

RUJohnny99 said:


> Welcome to the board. Apparently you haven't been introduced to the Devil Site yet. Gurkhas aren't bad for a $3 cigar and you can fill up your humidor with Gurkhas for $3 a stick at the Devil Site.


I still think there are better sticks to be had at $3 a piece. CI Yellow, CI White, Joya Celebracion, etc.

I've tried the beast, beauty, titan, and most of the others. I thought the beast, beauty, and titan were sub par, and as to the others, while not terrible, I'd rather spend my money on cigars I like.


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

It seems that they put most of the money into their packaging and advertising and not into making a cigar worth the price. I mean who really wants a metal or leather case with a box of cigars. They have "more talk, then walk"


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

I will say nothing about the Gurkha other than we only sell the Cognac and the owner is a very very nice guy. They sell a ton of sticks, so they must be doing something right? I chose the opposite approach. Little to no packaging (keep the prices low) and focus on the blends.
:ss


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

tccigar said:


> I will say nothing about the Gurkha other than we only sell the Cognac and the owner is a very very nice guy. They sell a ton of sticks, so they must be doing something right?
> :ss


I'm sure he's a great guy. His marketing and sales ability are next to none and I can respect that. His cigars seem to attract people new to cigars and he manages to keep them as customers (unlike acid).


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

tccigar said:


> I will say nothing about the Gurkha other than we only sell the Cognac and the owner is a very very nice guy. They sell a ton of sticks, so they must be doing something right?
> :ss


While i've never med the dude personally, from the interviews that i've read, he does seem like a very intelligent and probably nice guy.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

roarknumber1 said:


> I'm sure he's a great guy. His marketing and sales ability are next to none and I can respect that. His cigars seem to attract people new to cigars and he manages to keep them as customers (unlike acid).


Agree.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi. I run a home for abused and unwanted Gurkhas. Should you wish to eliminate your Gurkha problem, please send them to me.


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Hi. I run a home for abused and unwanted Gurkhas. Should you wish to eliminate your Gurkha problem, please send them to me.


Oh you too?:ss:tpd:


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

The only decent Gurkha I've ever had was a Doble Maduro. I remember trying to smoke the Beast. 7" and 60 rg of crap.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I`ve had a couple and the flavor just isnt me. The gar quality was ok.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

The only Gurkha that I have had and really enjoyed is the Doble Maduro. The others were okay, but not something I would buy again.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

as far as flavor... different strokes for different folks... this has gone through the mill a hundred times here.


On the construction? Fairly impeccable, as far as I am concerned, good draw and burn with 95% of the sticks I have smoked. If you are having canoe issues, perhaps it is your B&M or your humi.


I have smoked many, and bombed a lot of people with Gurkhas, also (90% of which probably thought I was being an arse to them, or punishing them).... Those are the fellas that still have me on ignore for 2 years.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Hi. I run a home for abused and unwanted Gurkhas. Should you wish to eliminate your Gurkha problem, please send them to me.


Where were you when I closed them out for $1/stick? 

I would not say, "Gurkhas suck". For everyone that thinks that, there is someone out there that loves them. I think that they are not to your personal taste. That is why we have 11 Taboo blends. You WILL NOT like all of them, but you should love one to three of them! Maybe you have, but try all of his blends first. Have you tried all of his blends? I have had people say the same thing about Taboo and they only try 1 blend! There is a reason he has so many blends. I plan to stop at 15. What # is he on anyway? I lost track a long time ago. Like I said, the owner of Gurkha is a wonderful man. If you like the Cognac, I have the Torpedo.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

I've only tried three different Gurkhas...ALL the result of bombs. They were OK...but CERTAINLY NOT worth the MSRP or even HALF that. 

One CAN find them cheap on the Devil site probably the only way I'd buy them. 

Far too many $3-$4 a stick smokes out there that I really enjoy, to spend double to FIVE times that on Gurkha, Graycliff, and a few others.

FN in MT


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

tccigar said:


> What # is he on anyway? I lost track a long time ago.


I haven't checked lately, but last I checked it was right about eleventy billion.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

The MSRP is a joke... but once you get past that, they are a well made enjoyable cigar. I do agree that Gurkhas suck though... they suck the cash out of my wallet. I have enjoyed most of them... but we are all different.


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

Never had one yet... there is one or two in my humi though


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I have had several of their sticks. While a decent smoke, they are not my favorites. I certainly will not pay anywhere close to retail for them.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pbrennan10 said:


> I beg to differ.


I defer to your begging.


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

You can have this discussion about any cigar in the world... some like em...some hate them.
Me??? I like them so far....it's all about personal taste.

Personally... I haveyet to have a padron that I have liked.... but most people love them...just personal taste


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

jdreynss said:


> Personally... I haveyet to have a padron that I have liked.... but most people love them...just personal taste


I'm with you, so far the Pardons I have had were not to my taste. Great cigars, just not what I go for. The Gurkhas I've had have been nice, not incredible, but nice. I wouldn't be offended if anyone bomb me repeatedly with these... enough of a hint for ya?:ss


----------



## docmusolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Love the black puro one of my favorites. rest hit or miss. The only issue that I have is with so many blends thhey put the blend name on the band so I can buy the ones I like. After sitting in the humidor for a few months you forget the names of what came in the sampler. Gotta say though when I ordered a catalog and got a hat and some smokes that was great marketing.:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I enjoy the Gurkha cigars. I wouldn't pay reatail for them but off C-Bid they are good for the money in my opinion. Everybody has differnt tastes, that is why there are tons of different bleds.:tu


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

King Leonidas said:


> Oh you too?:ss:tpd:


Guess that makes 3 of us :tu:bl


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

There are good Gurkhas. Gurkhas are Torano cigars with a fancy box/band and a retarded MSRP. 

The reason CI and CBID sell so many is that they wont' move at retail prices. I think the Centurian, Class Regent, and Symphony are all tasty cigars, but they are only worth 1/2 of the CI price and nowhere near the "suggested retail". If you can get them for the $2 - $3 range on CBid you are getting a decent cigar for the money but if you pay more you could do better elsewhere. If you often buy Gurkhas at normal CI prices consider trying Torano cigars isntead. :2

-Matt-


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

I haven't had a Gurkha that I didn't like.
That's just my take.:ss


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

tccigar said:


> *Where were you when I closed them out for $1/stick?
> *
> I would not say, "Gurkhas suck". *For everyone that thinks that, there is someone out there that loves them.* I think that they are not to your personal taste. That is why we have 11 Taboo blends. You WILL NOT like all of them, but you should love one to three of them! Maybe you have, but try all of his blends first. Have you tried all of his blends? I have had people say the same thing about Taboo and they only try 1 blend! There is a reason he has so many blends. I plan to stop at 15. What # is he on anyway? I lost track a long time ago. Like I said, the owner of Gurkha is a wonderful man. *If you like the Cognac, I have the Torpedo.*


*Must have been before my time here (dang it )
*
*I have yet to be disappointed by a one I have tried !

PLEASE call me if you sell these for a buck 

Chas
*


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I defer to your begging.


Why doth thou defer?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

pbrennan10 said:


> Why doth thou defer?


 YALLS INGERNT OR SOMETHING? :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pbrennan10 said:


> Why doth thou defer?


Alas, poor pbrennan....I knew him well.

The whole Torano thing makes sense too. When I was just getting into cigars I tried several Torano vitolas and didn't care for any of them, To me, they taste like dirt. Not "earthy".....just dirt. Makes sense when Matt sayd that Gurkhas are just Toranos with fancy bands and boxes, and reaffirms my thoughts on the ones I have tried.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

This could've been a poll, to see the different beggars more easily. 

I notice that a lot of us think Ghurka prices are outrageous, but I've bought them really cheap and still didn't care too much for them.

The thing I think really sucks is the band... makes me wish I had a funny-looking sword-like scimitar-type blade to hack it apart. :r


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

I personlay think they arent horable but here im paying 5-7 dollars for any of them. The ones i like a re the black dragon reserve and doble maddie. Ill admit thatnot every cigar is exactly alike so there are "good" and "bad" cigars withing the same product line. With cigars you cant taste the recipie like any other mass produced good. There will always be slight differences due to where the tobacco from the plant origionated, so, I have had both gross and disgusting gurkas as well as wonderful perfect flavor Gurkas. everything deserves a seccond chance (except a cheeting spouse, BURN them at the stake!!).

take care fellas


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> I personlay think they arent horable but here im paying 5-7 dollars for any of them. The ones i like a re the black dragon reserve and doble maddie. Ill admit thatnot every cigar is exactly alike so there are "good" and "bad" cigars withing the same product line. With cigars you cant taste the recipie like any other mass produced good. There will always be slight differences due to where the tobacco from the plant origionated, so, I have had both gross and disgusting gurkas as well as wonderful perfect flavor Gurkas. everything deserves a seccond chance (except a cheeting spouse, BURN them at the stake!!).
> 
> take care fellas


What do you do when the second, third, fourth and fifth chances yield the same result?

No doubt there are scores of Gurkha fans though, they sell too many cigars not to appeal to a lot of BOTLs.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> What do you do when the second, third, fourth and fifth chances yield the same result?


I'm thinking that if you burn the first cheating spouse at the stake, you would be in enough trouble, not to mention 4 more.. I always knew you were more a man than me, Admiral.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> I'm thinking that if you burn the first cheating spouse at the stake, you would be in enough trouble, not to mention 4 more.. I always knew you were more a man than me, Admiral.


Oh, Snap! :r


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> What do you do when the second, third, fourth and fifth chances yield the same result?
> 
> No doubt there are scores of Gurkha fans though, they sell too many cigars not to appeal to a lot of BOTLs.


well you cant turn a thompson into a cohiba so in tat case maybe they arent for you. I am still fairly new to cigars with 2 years under my belt so im still trying to find what really suits me. Im not ready to close a door untill ive explored all the possabilities. as for the cheeting spouse, i dont think you can burn something at the stake more than once :tu:tu


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

paul95se said:


> Solid first post :ss


:tpd:
Lets get this man an award


----------



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried his majestys reserve? I would love to read a review.
Gurkha has quite a marketing campaign, I'll give them that.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

mjr955201 said:


> I've had good Gurkhas and bad Gurkhas. I wouldn't classify it as a 'luxury' cigar. There MSRP is outragous and I think it is a marketing ploy. It possibly could be genius marketing strategy trying to convince the customer that they are getting a deal all the time with their 'MSRP' prices.
> 
> Sometimes I laugh when reading a catalog with some of the 'suggested retail' prices of their cigars. 12 perfectos for $370 retail, on sale for $40. Sounds great, a STEAL, but I've bought those 12 perfectos 6x60 black dragon ( shit, I forgot the name of the things, who knows w/ the amount of names Gurkha uses, more marketing ) and they weren't great. Never would pay over 10 a piece, $20 a piece, ah!


Hah! I went to the devil site to see if there's anything interesting, and there's a "ridiculous MSRP sampler"!

I sort of equate a Gurkha to Humvees. The original was nice, but now there's way too many and the lower end makes me cringe.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm relatively new to this site, joined in March. So my take doesn't carry a lot of weight but whatever. In a month's time I notice we average a Gurkha hate thread about once a week. I think thou doth protest too much. I read about burn issues, wrappers exploding, etc., and then I go over to the review section and it seems half the cigars being reviewed have wrappers splitting, burn problems, taste like dirt, and these aren't Gurkhas, but Pepins, San Cristobals, you name it. They all have problems and they all suck to somebody.

If you hate them stay the hell away from them. Pretty freaking simple concept.
/rant


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

rizzle said:


> I'm relatively new to this site, joined in March. So my take doesn't carry a lot of weight but whatever. In a month's time I notice we average a Gurkha hate thread about once a week. I think thou doth protest too much. I read about burn issues, wrappers exploding, etc., and then I go over to the review section and it seems half the cigars being reviewed have wrappers splitting, burn problems, taste like dirt, and these aren't Gurkhas, but Pepins, San Cristobals, you name it. They all have problems and they all suck to somebody.
> 
> *If you hate them stay the hell away from them. Pretty freaking simple concept.*/rant


Oh.....I do.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

I've never been a fan of them either.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> as for the cheeting spouse, i dont think you can burn something at the stake more than once :tu:tu


Sure you can. It's just less satisfying the second time around.


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

Just think, with the falling value of the dollar, those MSRP's will right on target in a couple years!

Seriously. I think everyone agrees that Gurkha's MSRP are stupid. I personally beleive that MSRP on any product is stupid. I've never paid MSRP for anything. The problem is everybody uses them. Some try to mask it by saying, "compare at" or whatever. It's a simple tactic of trying to fool you into thinking you are saving money when you are not. The only way to verify you are getting the best price is to put in the work. I prefer the CSRP or "Club Stogie Researched Price" method of targeting realistic price points.

I will admit, when I first got in to this hobby, I was taken in by the Gurkha Mystique. High MSRP, _beautiful_ packaging, Rolls Royce references and His Majesty's Reserve all paint a pretty picture to the newbie. Thankfully I found this site before making any ill fated purchases.

As far as my experice with the actual product goes, so far I have been satisfied. I bought a mazo of 15 signature series. The Symphony and '101' Maduro are very good cigars at $2.67 a piece. They boast solid construction, superb taste and even burn. Maybe I've just been lucky?


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

Most gurkhas seem to be average at best, and the MSRPs are ridiculous. The Legend is worth a try before you pass judgement. :tu Some others that I personally enjoy are the triple ligero, fuerte, royal brigade, and black puro. As was mentioned, Gurkhas can be had for $2-$5 on C-bid, at those prices some can be decent sticks.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

They are pricey and I was not too happy with them the first time I tried any of their cigars, that changed when I tried one with some age on it. IMO all of their cigars need to sit for a long time, it was a surprise how much even 4 months can change their profile. I do not buy many of them because of cost, but I have a few sitting in my cooler that will sit for a year or two more.


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I really like the G5 Avenger, but the price is a little steep. Other than that I've yet to smoke one that has impressed me.


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

Ummm...the right hand seems to be holding a board with a nail through it. What exactly is that in the left hand?


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

CCCigar said:


> Ummm...the right hand seems to be holding a board with a nail through it. What exactly is that in the left hand?


And look what's missing from the horse! :chk


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Never had one, sorry. I'm gonna get one on my next trip to the big city.


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

CCCigar said:


> Ummm...the right hand seems to be holding a board with a nail through it. What exactly is that in the left hand?


A pistol you perverted numpty.


----------

